# Cub Cadet 50 RTZ



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is the problem.

model
621-643
17AA5D7P756

There are 3 blades on the 50" deck of my zero turn mower. The middle blade and the blade closet to the discharge work and cut fine, but the blade furthest from the discharge is cutting about 80% of the grass. So, far I put an OEM belt on it fit very nice and tight. I sharpened all 3 blades + rotated, and I greased the spindles, (but I didn't test the spindle greasing, yet because it is raining today, but I doubt that is the problem because when I changed the belt the blades all spun with no resistance at all). 
Could it be that the grass is too thick, or I'm going too fast? The mower has a 22HP kawasaki and runs really nice + it has about 110 hrs on it. Also I never had this problem for the last 3 seasons, but my grass has matured and thickened. I also mow when it is dry. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be the ground speed is just to fast for the blade to process the clippings. Try slowing down a little and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Slowing down will correct the problem, but I would like to go full speed, do you think a fancy new set of blades would cut better then the OEM blades? I don't use the mulching kit.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Depends on the type of grass and how plush the lawn, sometimes you just can't go full speed. Make sure the blades are properly sharpened and the engine is producing sufficient RPM's. You may be able to mow faster if you don't take cut a complete swath, you could try over lapping a little more and see if you can increase the ground speed.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Slowing down helps, but it is still not perfect. The RPM's seem great. I have been overlapping a little bit 12" or so to hit the missed grass. The lawns that give me problems are fertilized every 4 weeks. I'm cutting off about 2 inches of grass each week. I noticed the problem if I mow in a circle ( like around a house to not blow the grass clippings on the house 3 or so passes in the same direction.) As the clippings pile up the cut looks worse. Could the pitch of the deck from front to back have anything to do with it? Thanks Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> Could the pitch of the deck from front to back have anything to do with it? Thanks Bob


Yes, mower decks should be set up with a slightly negative pitch to them. This means that they should be about 1/4" lower in the front then in the back. If it's lower in the back then in the front, then you double the load on the mower as the blades effectively cut the grass twice, once on the front side of the deck and then again on the back side.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally got around to adjusting the deck it was nice and even side to side, but there was not proper pitch front to back. The adjustment definately helped, but it is still not 100% in thick fertilized grass. Anything else I could look at?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe a bigger engine...lol

Check the RPM's and make sure it's running as fast as it should, that's about all I can recommend.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Bob, I thought I was the only one that fertilizes often, glad to hear that someone else does, I live in S. Louisiana and the grass can get quite thick and cutting each four days most of the season so I can apprecaite what you are saying, if you cut with the discharge to the inside you are carrying a big load of grass under the deck to deal with each time you pass it gets greater, slow your ground speed down until you start cutting the other way even then it will probably take two passed to get out of the cut grass that you have thrown over, raise the cutting height up an inch or so, you get a better looking lawn when it is cut higher, make sure the blades are not slipping on the shaft and the correct belt for the mower, I change my deck belt at leaste one or twice a season, happy cutting, 
Light Mechanic


----------

